# Mississippi Valley Retriever Club Trial (St. Louis)



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual Callbacks to the 3rd series

1,2,3,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,15,16,17,18,20,21

16 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the landblind

2,7,12,13,15,16,17,19,23,26,27,28,30,35,39,42,45,47,48,49,50,53,55,56,61,62,63,69,
70,71,73

31 Total


----------



## tom barrale (Feb 22, 2008)

Qual results:

1st #1 Huntleigh's Grand Cru John Hughes & Julia Cook/Scott Harp O/H
2nd #17 Pearl's San Augustine Angus Bill Powdrill/Clint Avant O/H
3rd #3 Rough Creek's Rock of Ages Mark Brashear/Jimmie Darnell O/H
4th #6 Shaq's Alley Dancer Dale Willard/Clint Avant O/H

RJ #16 Intrepids Trap the Three Wire Larry Sarek O/H

Jams 2,9,10,11,12


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats to John, Julia, and Scott on Cru's win!


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Brent. Thanks to Tom for posting the results. Joe and Scott have really been doing well with the Qual. dogs.

This may be the first time one of my dogs have won my Club's trial. The only thing that would have made it even more special was if it was at the Spring Trial as the Qualifying trophy is named in honor of my late dog, Huntleigh's General Powell "Cole". 

Congratulations to all of the other placements and jams.

John


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the waterblind

2,7,16,19,23,26,27,28,30,35,42,47,48,49,53,55,56,
61,62,63,69,70,71

23 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the landblind

1,5,9,10,11,12,13,16,19,20,21,22,23,25,26,32,34,35,40,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,51,52

29 total


----------



## dexdoolittle (Apr 26, 2008)

Big Congrats to John Hughes and Julia Cook for the Q win with Crue. I think John said he is 6 for 6 on finishing the Q. Also, to team Twin Oak whose hard work keeps paying off.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

7,16,23,26,27,28,47,48,55,61,62

11 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

1,10,11,13,16,20,22,23,34,35,40,42,43,44,45,52

16 total


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

dexdoolittle said:


> Big Congrats to John Hughes and Julia Cook for the Q win with Crue. I think John said he is 6 for 6 on finishing the Q. Also, to team Twin Oak whose hard work keeps paying off.


Thanks, Dex. Also, your hard work on his basics through the Derby.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the last series

1,4,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,18,20,21

12 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st-#26 Levi H/Andy Attar O/ Warren & Susan Exo
2nd-#61- Ruben H/Dave Ward O/Tom Van Handle
3rd-#27 Babe H/Dave Ward O/Jeff Schuett & Lydia Fekula
4th-#28 Bravo O/H Bob Hanssen
RJ-#47 Joy H/Andy Attar O/Susie & Win Purtell
Jams- 16,23,48,65

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results

1st-#20 Katie H/Clint Avant O/Doug Dodge
2nd-#18 Bella H/Jimmie Darnell O/Mark Brashear
3rd-#13 Woody H/Clint Avant O/Frank Higgins
4th-#1 Lucy H/Clint Avant O/Bill Powdrill & Gary Maninga
RJ -#10
Jams- 4,11,12,16,21

Congrats to All!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Open results
> 
> 1st-#26 Levi H/Andy Attar O/ Warren & Susan Exo
> 2nd-#61- Ruben H/Dave Ward O/Tom Van Handle
> ...


 Congrats to Levi Exo! That gives Levi Exo his FC!!!! 
*** Levi got his title in two blues! His first win was June 2011 at Watopa Retriever Club! Andy Attar has certainly been on a Roll! Emmy Clamme Woodson also got a Jam and congrats to the Purtell's on Joy's jam as well. Joy is a youngster!


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Any news on the AM?


----------



## tom barrale (Feb 22, 2008)

All results are posted on Entry Express


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats to Warren & Susan on new *FC LEVI* and qualifying for the National!


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats to Andy and Adam on all the Autumn Run JAMS this weekend too with Joy and Emmy as well as Kenny and Brenda with all three Dreamer, Stevie, and Vapor!!

Congrats to all!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats to all of the finishers.
Way to go Alley girl on your Qual 4th!!!

The "7pm walking group" misses you.


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Brenda said:


> Open results
> 
> 1st-#26 Levi H/Andy Attar O/ Warren & Susan Exo
> 2nd-#61- Ruben H/Dave Ward O/Tom Van Handle
> ...


And a big Congrats to Lydia and Babe....that 3rd place is "babe-alicious!" 

Babe is in there and lately is moving up each time she runs! Keep going girl!

Michelle & Dixie Darlin'


----------

